
What the Trees Say - Petiver
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/12/08/what-the-trees-say/
======
mturmon
Review is by Thomas Pakenham, author of a couple of very cool illustrated
books about specific, exceptional, trees:

[https://www.amazon.com/Remarkable-Trees-World-Thomas-
Pakenha...](https://www.amazon.com/Remarkable-Trees-World-Thomas-
Pakenham/dp/0393325296/ref=pd_sbs_14_t_0?_encoding=UTF8)

[https://www.amazon.com/Meetings-Remarkable-Trees-Thomas-
Pake...](https://www.amazon.com/Meetings-Remarkable-Trees-Thomas-
Pakenham/dp/0375752684/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8)

They are just amazing books. I can't say it better than the Amazon reviewers.

------
schoen
I'm somewhat reminded of
[http://www.gospelofthetrees.net/](http://www.gospelofthetrees.net/).

------
blacksqr
Doesn't the Lorax speak for the trees?

